# Verizon Galaxy S3 and world phone capabilities?



## Nutzer (Feb 1, 2012)

All,

Wondering if you guys can give me the simplified directions as to how to turn my Verizon Galaxy S3 into a world roaming phone. I would like to either roam with my current Verizon LTE sim or plug a local country SIM into my phone.

Thanks for any info!

-Nutz


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809314


----------

